# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Labinot Tahiri - Labi

## dibrani2006

Pak biografi per Labinot Tahiri-LABI-


Labinot Islam Tahiri i njohur ne publik me nofken LABI,u lind ne Prishtine me 18 dhjetor 1979.

Labinoti eshte nje kengetare i talentuar ne te gjithe zhanret muzikore.Ka nje ze qe dallon nga te tjeret dhe eshte i mire pritur kudo.

Labi ka realizuar dy albume dhe gjashte video klipe.Bashkepunon shume edhe me kengetare te tjere.eshte nje kengetar qe kendon shume kenget folforike si dhe ato qe tani me eshte i njohur si :e mira/e keqja: E NDENJA MOS LUAJ,TRADHETARE,dhe se fundi duetin me kengetaren Greta Koçi .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kgbC4UcJAQ

----------


## no name

*Labinot Tahiri - Tash je pishmane [Album 2009]*



Labi - Nata e fundit e beqarisLabi - Got pas goteLabi - Aj kujtim i vjeterLabi - Beje zotLabi - Djal hasretLabi - E vet nana djalin e vetLabi - Do unaz apo gjerdanLabi - Jam merzitLabi - Mos me leLabi - Mos trazo plagen e vjeterLabi - O burgu i ziLabi - O bylbylLabi - Oj fatushLabi - Per tyLabi - Sa mka mar malliLabi - Selman KadriaLabi - TradhtareLabi - XhejlanLabi - Tash je pishmaneLabi - Takim si ne enderr

----------


## no name

*Labinot Tahiri ft. Afrim Muçiqi - Ti je më e mira [Album 2010]*



Afrimi & Labi - Ti je më e miraAfrimi & Labi - Merma zemrënAfrimi & Labi - Dashnia nuk ndaletAfrimi & Labi - Jam mërzitAfrimi & Labi - S'jam për avanturaAfrimi & Labi - LujeAfrimi & Labi - Kënga lyp atmosferAfrimi & Labi - O moj KosovareAfrimi & Labi - Istrumental

----------


## no name

_Të zgjodha për veti si kam desht, me ma kall shtëpin un kam me hesht... ti për mua je një mbretëresh gjith jetën e lumtur dua tjesh. 
Merma zemrën edhe kallma flak dashuria nuk ndryshon aspak, merma jetën nëse don me mbyt, pa të thën të duuu si mbylli syt.

Askush qejfin smundet me ta prish, se je shpirti im oj dallëndysh..._ 



*Afrimi & Labi - Merma zemrën*

----------


## no name

_Une e di se kur të del nafaka, flasin njerëzit për me ju dal flaka... pse e kan në zemër xhelozin, gjith mundohen me e prish dashurin?! 
E din mir se dy zemra duhen , fjalët e tyre asnjëherë nuk luhen. E krejt bota sado le të flet, se pengon askush dashurin e vërtet... bota le të kallet dashnia nuk ndalet, jam me ty e je me mua, më do shum e shum të dua.

Dashuria kur është e sinqertë, nuk ma len në zemër asnjë breng. Zemrat tona nuk i len të ndara, leje boten jetën ke përpara... e vërteta është e vërtet, askush neve rrena sun na shet, kur do zoti e kur është kismet askush smundet me na hy ndërjmet._ 


*Afrimi & Labi - Dashnia nuk ndalet*

----------


## martini1984

> _Une e di se kur të del nafaka, flasin njerëzit për me ju dal flaka... pse e kan në zemër xhelozin, gjith mundohen me e prish dashurin?! 
> E din mir se dy zemra duhen , fjalët e tyre asnjëherë nuk luhen. E krejt bota sado le të flet, se pengon askush dashurin e vërtet... bota le të kallet dashnia nuk ndalet, jam me ty e je me mua, më do shum e shum të dua.
> 
> Dashuria kur është e sinqertë, nuk ma len në zemër asnjë breng. Zemrat tona nuk i len të ndara, leje boten jetën ke përpara... e vërteta është e vërtet, askush neve rrena sun na shet, kur do zoti e kur është kismet askush smundet me na hy ndërjmet._ 
> 
> 
> *Afrimi & Labi - Dashnia nuk ndalet*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKeyR...eature=related





Eshte me i miri per SyteminA.
Respekt thekthi

----------


## no name

_Labinot Tahiri - Labi  nxjer në shitje albumin e tij më të ri; Padrejtësi në dashuri._



*(Album 2010)*

Labi - Mesazh ne telefonLabi - Padrejtesi ne dashuriLabi - Pasha ZotinLabi - Çka mka ba dashurijaLabi - Falja zemren gurbetcaritLabi - Jam studentLabi - Lutem e qajLabi - Vuaj uneLabi - Si dhurat erdhe at natLabi - Violine vetem vajtoLabi - Vetem nena qan per muaLabi - Mos me harro krejt

----------


## kriko-38

> _Të zgjodha për veti si kam desht, me ma kall shtëpin un kam me hesht... ti për mua je një mbretëresh gjith jetën e lumtur dua tjesh. 
> Merma zemrën edhe kallma flak dashuria nuk ndryshon aspak, merma jetën nëse don me mbyt, pa të thën të duuu si mbylli syt.
> 
> Askush qejfin smundet me ta prish, se je shpirti im oj dallëndysh..._ 
> 
> 
> 
> *Afrimi & Labi - Merma zemrën*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZe07VC65Xk


Shum kenga mir afrim & labi duet shum i mir !!!! I lov this song :shkelje syri: 
JAN TE MREKULUESHEM

----------

